# LOCK FOLDERS w/o any S/w



## wizrulz (Jan 31, 2007)

*TO LOCK FILES W/O ANY S/w*

Suppose you want to lock the folder games in d: which has the path D:\Games.In the same drive create a text file and type
ren games games.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
Now save this text file as loc.bat

Create another text file and type in it
ren games.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} games
Now save this text file as key.bat

Now you can see 2 batch files loc and key.Press loc and the folder games will change to control panel and you cannot view its contents.Press key and you will get back your original folder.
try it out!!!!!!!

*P.S.= Not my own tutorial. Found it in my old word saved file...so dunno the source....if any one knows it please do post in. If this alsready posted on this forum...then please do post the thread here...if not enjoy  *


----------



## n2casey (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't whether posted before or not but I already know that.
Anyway, thx for posting, will help who don't knows.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool u know it...its for them to who do not know


----------



## n2casey (Jan 31, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> ..but I already know that.
> Anyway, thx for posting, will help who don't knows.





			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Cool u know it...its for them to who do not know



Is there any difference????????


----------



## Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey buddy
thanks……………….
Keep Posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Reps For u!!!!!!!!!!!

For more safety u can……………

1. Create a folder say it as "Games" in E:\
2. Go to D:\ron
3. Create both the batch files 
a. ren e:\games games.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
Save the text file as 1.bat
b. ren e:\games.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} games
Save the text file as 2.bat

U can mk the folder (Ron and Games) invisible and hidden  for better protection.

And hey for this trick there is a software also made………..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44805

U can visit this link also for folder/files security………
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45998

Post 1 and 6


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 2, 2007)

well i have implemented the whole idea in a single batch file which also ask you for the password before unlocking the Locker try this code. save this as code *locker.bat*. At first time start it will create folder with Locker automatically for u. Don't forget to change your password in the code i have shown the place where to type your password

```
cls
@ECHO OFF
title Folder Locker
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure u want to Lock the folder(Y/N)
set/p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Locker "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to Unlock folder
set/p "pass=>"
if NOT %pass%==[b][i]type your password here[/i][/b] goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDLOCKER
md Locker
echo Locker created successfully
goto End
:End
pause
rem visit www.anilsoni.net.tc
```

njoy and if u really like my code then repute me


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice Trick.. Working  Thanx


----------



## shantanu (Feb 2, 2007)

its great!!!


----------



## Tushar.bar (Feb 2, 2007)

more 

Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} 
Internet Explorer.{FBF23B42-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8} 
Recycle Bin.{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} 
My Computer.{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} 
My Documents.{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367} 
Fonts.{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 3, 2007)

good keep them coming...


----------



## Ron (Feb 3, 2007)

@Anil

Hey buddy ur tut is great but the password option doesn't work well.
  For an example-

I      created a batch file named "1.bat" with a password named      "Ronak "
I      locked the folder with that batch file.
I      deleted the batch file named "1.bat" having password "Ronak"
I      again created a batch file named "2.bat" with the password      "Ronak Agrawal"
I      tried to run "2.bat"
It      asked for me a password to unlock the file.
I      applied "Ronak Agrawal" as the password.
It      worked successfully……………..
  However …
  This trick will be not identified by anyone as
  1. No one will be able to the see the folder "locker" by going to tools>folder Options>Show hidden files 

  2.No one will match the information by counting  the number of files present in the folder and the total no of files and folders displaying in Properties>Genral>Contains 
  of that folder.

  Reps For You!!!!!
  ====
  Pls Comment!!!! On This!!!!!


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ronak actually batch programming do not  provides option to maintain variable state so this method of password cracking for locker.bat doesn't have any solution but u can try my another software which works great and doesn't have this type of security flaws. Try *anilsoni85.byethost31.com/SecureFolder/ i hope u will like this.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks
Nice one


----------



## redhat (Feb 10, 2007)

I have already posted this as a Tutorial in this forum. It was my own innovation, no source.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44805
Visit this


----------

